# Frog vomiting large worms?



## branman1986 (Nov 25, 2013)

Not sure exactly what is happening here.

Yesterday I noticed a frog was in semi-distress, trying to rub stuff off and contorting his body almost like he was vomiting. There were two things that I assumed were like small roots about an inch long and extremely thin. They were sort of plastered to his sides and across his mouth. Looked wormish, but were not alive, so thought maybe he got some viv roots or nonsense stuck on him. I removed them and he/she went along as usual.

This morning there are a ton more of those things across his body and he's really contorting his body and trying to wipe them off. Is he/she just getting into the same stuff or could he possibly be throwing up large masses of inch long super super thin worms?

Thanks in advance,

Brandon

ps. I was trying to catch him to get a better look and possibly a picture, but I couldn't catch him.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

The first instance sounded like shedding possibly, but the the second less so since i don't "think" they shed daily. Will be curious to hear responses on this, but a pic would be most helpful

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## branman1986 (Nov 25, 2013)

Okay, I couldn't get a really good look at the mass that was on his sides, but from the pictures and video I've seen online, I'm going to say that it seems to be shedding.

Phew, I was pretty worried. I never knew frogs shed! 

I'll try to post pics if I can get one.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Shedding is horrifying the first time you see it! 

They do shed every day but usually in private when no one's looking.


----------



## Okita (Jan 25, 2014)

I see mine shedding quite often. Specially my female Azureus. She don't care who sees her! But it is scary when you first see it. I believe they also eat their shedding, at least it looks like it, I could be wrong.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I have heard that they shed every day. I can certainly back up that they do it quite often. I kept frogs for years before happening to be be watching at the right time to catch this. I agree, it can be quite horrifying if you don't know what's happening.
I mean, everybody knows that snakes and lizards shed their skin, but I have yet to meet someone outside of our hobby, who is aware that frogs shed their skin.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Okita said:


> I see mine shedding quite often. Specially my female Azureus. She don't care who sees her! But it is scary when you first see it. I believe they also eat their shedding, at least it looks like it, I could be wrong.


You are right.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok I stand corrected  Guess I assumed it was not daily since I had not seen it myself many times. What a terrible daily ritual


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I`ve had the same frogs for years and have only seen shedding a few times.
Some of my frogs I`ve never seen it.

I think the females just don`t want me looking.


----------



## athiker04 (Nov 15, 2013)

When I had fire bellied toads I saw them shed pretty often. It looked like they were pulling a shirt off over their heads and then stuffing it in their mouths. I have yet to see my rings shed.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## athiker04 (Nov 15, 2013)

Tincs not rings. *auto correct

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

athiker04 said:


> When I had fire bellied toads I saw them shed pretty often. *It looked like they were pulling a shirt off over their heads and then stuffing it in their mouths*. I have yet to see my rings shed.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


LMAO! I love that description


----------

